# Indonesian living in Turkey requires visa extention



## Heineken (May 29, 2014)

Hi, first time poster.

My girlfriend is living in Turkey at the moment near Marmaris and nearing the end of her 6 month visa.
We are unsure if heading to Rhodes, whethor she a) will need a greek visa, and b) if she applies for turkish visa in rhodes for her return to turkey within one or two days.
Thanks for any advice.

Also if she will be allowed entry into germany being Indonesian as i have friends there who can look after her if need be, or italuy instead.
Just not sure if invites are needed for indonesian people.

Thanks.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Visa runs are no longer allowed : you can no longer get out for a couple of days to reset the six month timer.

She will need a visa to go to Greece.


----------

